# Foot Pain in Arch of Lead Foot



## zaldabus (Feb 1, 2015)

This is a problem I've had for awhile now and it really concerns me as snowboarding is one of my biggest hobbies. 

Every time I go snowboarding, as soon as I go down for the first time I get intense pain in the arch of my lead (note: left) foot. The pain goes away if I rest and even more quickly if I get out of my bindings. Over the course of the day the pain becomes more bearable but I still have to stop every few minutes on a longer slope to ease the pain. 

I've tried multiple boots and boards and I still see the same problem. Outside of snowboarding I've never really had a problem with my feet. I'm in pretty decent shape and I've been snowboarding for a long time but have only had this problem start in the last 5 years or so. 

Any ideas on how to fix this? I love snowboarding and would hate to have to stop doing it as much because of a pain issue.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the only i can think of is maybe bad arch support but you said you've tried different boots so i don't know. i would say try sticking some insoles in your boots or something. like those massaging gel insoles. the only reason i can think of for arch pain would be some sort of pressure point in the boots. i don't really think improper riding would cause arch pain but i don't know.

edit: or maybe you're strapping your binding too tight? or tying your boot too tight?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Same happens to me with footbeds that don't have arch support. When I tighten the ankle strap, it puts pressure on the top of my foot, which stretches my arch. Find insoles with some arch support and it'll stop..


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

arch of your foot as in the bottom of your foot? buy some real insoles. doesn't matter what boots you buy, they all have total crap insoles. get some with some real arch support. not those massaging gel bullshit insoles either. real ones, they'll cost like $30-$50.


----------



## zaldabus (Feb 1, 2015)

Worth a shot, any specific insole recommendations?

I've tried all different boot and binding settings. It doesn't matter if I set them tight or loose it still hurts.


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a quick question about your binding. Any chance you are using a canted footbed? I always get archpain with a canted footbed but that's just my experience.

As for insoles try Remind Medics or Footprint Gamechangers.


----------



## sidey (Jan 13, 2011)

Get footbeds made, as in custom insoles. Loads of people rate superfeet, I only have experience of conformable, wouldn't ride without them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

zaldabus said:


> Worth a shot, any specific insole recommendations?


Insoles need to be fitted/matched to the arch of your feet. Go to REI and stand on a few pair...buy and then if needed cut them to fit your foot print. Throw away the crappy insoles that came with the boots.

If ur a noob...your feet also have to toughen up and get conditioned.


----------

